# Lake Erie Walleye Derby



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm leaning towards registering and it would be a boost to our sport. Check out the link below. I've fished this several times when I had my boat but I wanted to know if any yakkers are interested? If we have a large kayak contingent, then maybe in the future they can add a kayak division-just a suggestion.
It also gives the option if you wanted to get your power boat out or fish with someone registered as well.

You can fish this in conjunction with any fish tournament.

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/index.html


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Polygraph Examinations. The 1ST. PLACE WINNER of the Derby MUST submit to a MANDATORY polygraph examination. I read the rules and that seems kind of steep.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Keepinitreel, since you started the posting, Im just going to stay on this, TY.
He FishCrazy Lake Erie Walleye Derby runs every Spring, this year will be from May 03 to June 27.

We will have CASH payouts for the top 5 Overall Places, two Cash prizes for big fish of the month (May & June), 8 CASH Prizes for big fish of the week for every week of the derby, and a CASH TEAM PRIZE!

All contestants who sign up for the Full Derby on or before April 11, 2015 will be randomly paired up into two men teams and the highest combined weight will win the team prize.

You can fish from shore or any type of floating device: boat, kayak, jet ski, etc., as long as all occupants of the floating device are in the derby and follow the ODNR fishing regulations.
On that note, we have a mandatory polygraph examination (at no cost to you) because we run a fair tournament, nothing steep about it. If you get in, play by the rules, nothing to worry about. 

Check out the derby site for complete details: 
http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/index.html

Any questions, contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Ascend I look at it this way if your not doing any wrong then why not take it keeps honest people honest and cheaters honest good time tourney should be fun


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Worth getting in just for the awards party. A few guys got their entry back in prizes alone last year. I am a big fan of a weekly winner, since fish now and in the fall the fish can change in weight so much in a week or two! Should be fun.... Best of luck to all who get in.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah I guess the honor system is dead, shame, but reality


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Matt entered the derby for one day and on 5/17 pulled in a 14.220 lbs walleye which leads at this time, and yes he did pass a polygraph. The One-Day registrations are still open to June 20th and there are five good weeks of derby left. Also, there are $ 7,200.00 in CASH prizes to be paid out. Check us out at:

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/index.html


----------

